# Simple drill but not that easy...



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

I like this. I'll give it a go this weekend.
Jeff


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

EPLC I like the idea....
whenever I go practice I allways have 7-8 shafts in my quiver. I shoot every distance all the arrows and moving further only if clears....
ok, the longer 70-80 y shots I cheat a little bit


----------

